# please help find work



## birddog1 (Aug 13, 2013)

my friend Steve has been laid off from his welding job in Illinois again, that's twice in the last 120 days. He is coming down to stay with us and find work. he is a cert. welder. Has a cdl licence,cert. fork truck opp.0 criminal history. Not even a speeding or parking ticket. he is 49 single, boys are raised, and he goes to work everyday. He is done with Illinois and want to relocate to this area. Would love to see him get on at the port of Pensacola . please help


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Call the ship yards, Engels? They are always looking for welders


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Look on Craigslist, there are several, I just looked, nothing at the Port on CL. 

I think Offshore Inland would be a good place to look for the Port, they have jobs posted Here: 


http://offshoreinland.com/job-opportunities-2


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Austel.


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

Call Richard Parker at Parker Welding 850-457-3511


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Mobile shipyards always hiring certified welders.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

City of FWB just raised their rate up for a welder. $12.17 an hr......


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Have him check with the various mechanical companies who are affiliated with the large prime contractors in the area. Air Design, Comfort Systems, etc. They cannot find enough hard working folks to fill there requirements. Pay is good on federal projects with the Davis Bacon wage requirements.


----------



## RockB (Oct 11, 2007)

Eastern Shipbuilding here in Panama City has 9-10 years worth of contracts for supply boats for south America. I'd give them a call.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

kanaka said:


> City of FWB just raised their rate up for a welder. $12.17 an hr......


LOL I bet they got really good welders knocking down their doors for that job.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

johnsonbeachbum said:


> LOL I bet they got really good welders knocking down their doors for that job.


You can make more than that working the drive thru at chick fila.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

But you are not gaining welding experience at Chick-fil-a. AND you might like welding better.

If you are out of a job you look to get a job. A county job in your field is better than flipping chicken breasts. And you'll probably enjoy it more.

"If you enjoy your work, you never go to work."

Jim


----------

